# Nice Kopsky 6 day track bike on Ebay



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 2, 2019)

Very cool and rare bike.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1331589855...417dfae16c0a4d1f470bbc8ffd344c3&ul_noapp=true


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 9, 2019)

Someone here get it?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

Not me ... I already have one! 
But that frame was a nice original example if the right parts could go back on it.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 10, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Not me ... I already have one!
> But that frame was a nice original example if the right parts could go back on it.




The temptation was great but I have four projects to complete already. Yeah, a nice wheelset, saddle, post and stem and it would be nice. I hope whoever has the bike doesn’t touch the paint or graphics.

Would like to see your Kopsky if you have a photo handy.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

My Kopsky is in the middle of its restoration.  The lugs and fork all re-nickeled but I didn't like the color after I painted it so I'm stripping it and repainting it black.  I have all the decals made to original and have all BSA for it.  Should be a beauty when done!


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 10, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> My Kopsky is in the middle of its restoration.  The lugs and fork all re-nickeled but I didn't like the color after I painted it so I'm stripping it and repainting it black.  I have all the decals made to original and have all BSA for it.  Should be a beauty when done!




Man I know that story, looking forward to seeing it when you finish.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

Kopsky basically only did 3 colors - Red - Black and Green.  Although Glenn's bike was a chrome one as was Doris's bike.  I matched the green as close as I could to Jeff's green Kopsky but didn't like it in green after I did it.  When I found my Kopsky the bike was red but it wasn't original.  It was just all red and didn't look right.  So, I've decided to go black as I think the red/gold decals with wood rims will look really nice together. 

Lugs and fork re-nickeled :










An original green Kopsky:


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 11, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Kopsky basically only did 3 colors - Red - Black and Green.  Although Glenn's bike was a chrome one as was Doris's bike.  I matched the green as close as I could to Jeff's green Kopsky but didn't like it in green after I did it.  When I found my Kopsky the bike was red but it wasn't original.  It was just all red and didn't look right.  So, I've decided to go black as I think the red/gold decals with wood rims will look really nice together.




Wow, that's beautiful! Black would be the best , its going to look great. The fork crown treatment is simply gorgeous, very Art Deco, the nickel will really stand out with the frame painted black.

Those decals on the green bike are in great shape, very nice. Cant wait to see the final build.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 11, 2019)

I really wanted this frame, sent the seller an offer that wasn't to far off of the selling price, then wasnt allowed to bid. contacted the seller, he said he didn't block me....oh well. about 1000 1200 in period parts, it would be a great bike. you forgot pedals in your list of parts


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 11, 2019)

kccomet said:


> I really wanted this frame, sent the seller an offer that wasn't to far off of the selling price, then wasnt allowed to bid. contacted the seller, he said he didn't block me....oh well. about 1000 1200 in period parts, it would be a great bike. you forgot pedals in your list of parts




Yep, I did forget pedals, shame the original wheelset was lost. Did he decline your initial offer or make a counter offer? If he does nothing I think that prevents you from bidding, I can’t remember if you can up your offer before he replies.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 11, 2019)

the offers only last one day now instead of two. no he didn't counter. oh yea besides your list and pedals, prob need or want to change the williams crank set to bsa. no sour grapes here


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 11, 2019)

kccomet said:


> the offers only last one day now instead of two. no he didn't counter. oh yea besides your list and pedals, prob need or want to change the williams crank set to bsa. no sour grapes here




Didn’t know about the 1 day on the offer thing, good to know. Yeah, it probably had a BSA crank to begin with and why it ended up with a decal on the headtube. I kept going back and looking at the fork on that bike, I really liked the design, didn’t really notice it that much from the photos of Doris Kopsky’s bike on the Classic Cycle website.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 11, 2019)

Kopsky outfitted his bikes with BSA so just about every Kopsky will have a BSA headbadge decal.  That was 100% correct on that bike.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Sep 11, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Kopsky outfitted his bikes with BSA so just about every Kopsky will have a BSA headbadge decal.  That was 100% correct on that bike.




Now that’s some good info. Most of the time someone always assumes BSA chain ring - BSA bike. Thanks!


----------



## Gus (Feb 3, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Kopsky basically only did 3 colors - Red - Black and Green.  Although Glenn's bike was a chrome one as was Doris's bike.  I matched the green as close as I could to Jeff's green Kopsky but didn't like it in green after I did it.  When I found my Kopsky the bike was red but it wasn't original.  It was just all red and didn't look right.  So, I've decided to go black as I think the red/gold decals with wood rims will look really nice together.
> 
> Lugs and fork re-nickeled :
> 
> ...



Who’s green Kopsky special is this?


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 3, 2022)

Gus said:


> Who’s green Kopsky special is this?



Gus - that green one belongs to Jeff Groman.   Here's another photo showing the lugs with copper head tube >


----------



## Gus (Feb 3, 2022)

When can we get great pictures of the seat tube and DT decals?


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 4, 2022)

Gus said:


> When can we get great pictures of the seat tube and DT decals?




I had "KOPSKY" decals made many years ago.  I'll put them together and send them to you. They were done in vinyl though ...... YUK!!!


----------



## Gus (Feb 4, 2022)

He sent me pictures the exact same ones a year ago or so but they are not optimal.


corbettclassics said:


> I had "KOPSKY" decals made many years ago.  I'll put them together and send them to you. They were done in vinyl though ...... YUK!!!
> 
> View attachment 1563541



Don't send them, I do my own artwork. All 3 "S" letter are the same which is wrong. among other details.


----------

